# Vaping Cases



## kimbo (10/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

Too small.


----------



## JW Flynn (10/12/14)

nice, but a bit overkill... eish I made mine from a cooler-bag, the ones that hold 6 beers, hehe, works lekker.. foam inside, cut for all the stuff you need in a day... got a couple of flavors, a spare 26650 bat, my t-max s80, couple of RDA's and my mini nautilus, just in case i need a tank.

Works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (10/12/14)

I still have a couple new aluminum brief cases, just need some foam inserts and that should make the ideal all-in-one portable vape station?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

yeah, i was thinking of that - the cheaper metal cases, then get foam sorted out. Thing is, not so easy to get foam sorted out.


----------



## johan (10/12/14)

Cat said:


> yeah, i was thinking of that - the cheaper metal cases, then get foam sorted out. Thing is, not so easy to get foam sorted out.



I will try and get hold of one of my ex-techies, he did the foam for these cases very professional in which we transported the proto-type dental equipment to a USA customer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (10/12/14)

Look cool, I really want to be able to do the foam cut outs


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

my knife collecting comes in handy with this ..... bought one of those silver cases from Chamberlains works great now I can transport my knives and vape supplies in the same case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Daniel said:


> my knife collecting comes in handy with this ..... bought one of those silver cases from Chamberlains works great now I can transport my knives and vape supplies in the same case



You are going to have soooo much trouble at any customs/checkpoints with that case


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

free3dom said:


> You are going to have soooo much trouble at any customs/checkpoints with that case



luckily I do not travel that much any more (and my knife collection has decreased considerably , down to about 12 or so mostly customs  ) , but luckily I work in the security industry so there is always a way .... but I never travel with the full kit anyway just a nice storage solution now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

i.will.not.buy.another.knife. 
i.will.not.buy.another.knife. 
i.will.not.buy.another.knife. 
.........hmmm...


----------



## Rudi (10/12/14)

Got me one of those Aluminum brief cases from game and then also using an old Ammo Can i found at an auction a while back(still modifying a bit to make it a bit)


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

@Cat yup , was there myself , now I have another passion to contend with LOL , it so happens I might have a few knives going up for sale to fuel this new addiction (shameless hijack)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (10/12/14)

it's the internet.  if you don't look at them, you don't get the idea to buy them. The worst is the "Show us your..." and some of those okes, like on bladeforums, they do really good photos. Those Americans, photos of knives outdoors...stuck in a log, or in the snow... 

At one time, years ago, i even infected some people at the office. One day, this one oke got 4 swords that he'd ordered, i think they were Cold Steel replicas of American navy cutlasses and so on. What a scene, bunch of people gathered around, swords on the floor, and him telling us about the history of them.  
 You would see people checking how sharp their blades were, trying to cut paper in the air.


----------



## abdul (11/12/14)

whats the easiest way to cut these foams, without laser? was outside vaping and saw they threw away some of this foam so i took it. later its off to hunt for an aluminum case


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

What about this ?

Spray a layer in the bottom of a case, then cover you vapes in some juice and fill up the case with another layer, just to about half way of your devices so that you can take them out once the foam is dry, leaving you nice custom holes for your stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

